# Construction on Layout!



## swiggy

Hey everyone, just thought i'd put these up while they were digging. My new Trailer Train would not fit under the passenger walkway

So I dug out a tunnel




























I think the guy on the grass is passed out!!!


----------



## raleets

Brilliant! Just freakin' brilliant! :appl::appl:
Bob


----------



## tjcruiser

I like the excavation work. You need some tiny orange cones, though!

TJ


----------



## NIMT

Excellent looking! 
But yea needs Caution tape and or construction fencing!


----------



## breakerboy

Very nice - something for us newbies to look forward to!! Thanks for posting.

bb


----------



## swiggy

thanks everyone, very much........................here's the finish










one more angle










now the trailer trains have noooooooooo problems:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed

Nice swig, you need some more guard rails around the dug outs.
More fence to keep the people off the tracks too.

Your going to be sued if someone walks into the hole.

Nice swig.:thumbsup:


----------



## swiggy

thanks for the chuckle big ed, lol. yup, landscapers are arriving today for the final project. shrubs and fences will be added for "safety"


----------



## Big Ed

swiggy said:


> thanks for the chuckle big ed, lol. yup, landscapers are arriving today for the final project. shrubs and fences will be added for "safety"



Today's America is too much safety focused!
Dam insurance company's! 

We now have to wear a no-max fire resistant overalls in most plants where I pickup chemicals.
And a lot of them all I have to do is drive to the rack!

Sucks as they are hot in the summer and in the winter unless you have a no-max outer coat they don't allow you to wear a coat!
So you can freeze to death that is OK.

They only give you an extra 12 seconds of protection against a fire.
And in the meantime your clothes can catch fire underneath them, then your screwed!

Dam Insurance company's! :thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:

And the real safety hazards that exist in these companies they won't fix untill someone gets hurt!
Safety BS! It is all about them trying to make themselves look good!

Thanks for letting me vent.

Put a hot dog wagon in the parking lot?


----------



## swiggy

I could not have said it better big ed. I think it all comes back to one thing................................cash money.


----------



## Conductorjoe

Nice scene , I like it :thumbsup:

However you better take Eds advice and get some Orange construction barrier around that hole. You dont wanna be sued and lose everything 

perfect example of my sig.."A layout is never finished".
Always something goin on


----------



## swiggy

I do agree conductorjoe. "a layout is never finished" I think you can always find some project to keep you going. 

I am going to install 6 tortoise switches this week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Conductorjoe

swiggy said:


> I do agree conductorjoe. "a layout is never finished" I think you can always find some project to keep you going.
> 
> I am going to install 6 tortoise switches this week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Wow! Now thats a project. I hope your back is stronger than mine!

Checkout my layout. I just installed 2 Atlas undertable yeterday. Forgot how much it takes to get them lined up. You could really use 4 hands for that job. I went with Atlas due to $ for now. They work fine. Either way it adds to the neatness of a layout.


----------



## swiggy

I love my switches, now I can go from inner, to middle, to outer and back:thumbsup:

That is an INCREDIBLE layout If I went to N-scale, I would have an empire


I will have a final pick of the pedestrian tunnel tomorrow


----------



## swiggy

added fence and shrubs. vending machines are next. couple extra pics

my trailer train gained 5 more cars:thumbsup:


----------



## flyvemaskin

Big Ed has it right on a.s far as the saftey goes. As a truck modeler also, I gotta say, that is an awsome model, and the trackhoe makes an awsome load. I did heavy haul all my life, and hauled a lot of track hoes. My trucks are mostly HO scale, my trains are N scale. Nice layout btw.


----------



## sstlaure

Very cool.....curious - what are the off-road vehicles in your desert/mesa scene and are they HO scale?


----------



## swiggy

thank you guys
sstlaure - they are 1:87 model power vehicles. two cayenne's, two vw tauregs, one defender 90, one discovery, one range rover, two four door wranglers, and a 1950 willy's:thumbsup:


----------



## sstlaure

Awesome....I keep hoping someone will come out with an old Bronco in 1:87 The Hotwheels are way to big and the Johnny Lightnings that are available are still probably closer to 1:64 (S-scale). 

I'll have to keep my eyes out for those as I've got an off-road trail through the mountains planned.


----------



## swiggy

check this out!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Resin-HO-scale-1967-Ford-Bronco-Tjet-NEW-CASTING-/230718959424


----------



## sstlaure

Oh man!!!! Looks like a kitbashed vehicle is in my future  Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed

Excellent Swig, you really captured the Western landscape.
Looks great!:thumbsup:

Is there any cactus going in? Do they sell fake cactus?
How about some real cactus from the plant store?:thumbsup:

Tumbleweed? 

Coyote & the roadrunner?:thumbsup: beep beep zoooom.


----------



## swiggy

lol big ed, the area i am trying to duplicate does not have any large cactus. this was from a rare RAINY DESERT DAY!

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6847&d=1295674182

but plenty of cliffs, buttes, and red sand (from Navajo sandstone) ((i scooped a container full last time i was there, it's on the layout now))


----------



## Big Ed

swiggy said:


> lol big ed, the area i am trying to duplicate does not have any large cactus. this was from a rare RAINY DESERT DAY!
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6847&d=1295674182
> 
> but plenty of cliffs, buttes, and red sand (from Navajo sandstone) ((i scooped a container full last time i was there, it's on the layout now))



OK, I forgot about the picture of the landscape you posted back whenever.
You did post one right, one with tracks and a cut?

Or was that someone else?


----------



## tjcruiser

Swig,

I thought you were nuts when you took the sledge hammer to your old layout...

:lol_hitting:

"Why would any sane person destroy a layout like that?", I thought ... :retard:

Well, I "get it" now. I see the light. This Rev-2 layout of yours does a brilliant job of mixing rural and city scenes, with lots of really fun details. Very nice work!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## swiggy

thanks tj, yes big ed it was me that picture was before the three mile hike to Corona arch....the one I just posted was from where the arch is looking over the Colorado river and train tracks


----------



## Mad Cap Romanian

Nice stuf! I especially like the off road vehicles going up your desert moutian!


----------



## Big Ed

Hey swiggy, I did come across some model cactus, It was around $8 bucks.


----------



## flyvemaskin

There was an article in MR about a fellow who used some soft plastic rod to make his own cactus. He use a coarse file to make the arms and trunks as the real thing. Sure wish I still had that article. I can't remember what the plastic rod was other than it came in a white color. Memory must be the first thing to go.


----------



## swiggy

thanks madcap, big ed I have found some of those, but the area I'm modeling has mainly sagebrush, which I do have and will add soon.:thumbsup:
flyve, I think i may know what ur talking about, are they bendable with foam about 1/2 inch thick? I think they are to support plants.......I have no idea how I know that?
I just added coal and ballast to the coal loading area:thumbsup:










and finished the pedestrian tunnel.


----------



## flyvemaskin

Nice layout pics sir, but no the pieces t make the cactus were no larger than 3/16" diameter and were a plastic , not foam, but it you have something that works, go for it.
They ran the plastic down over the file to make the cactus striations in the trunks and arms, then painted the plastic after the arms had been glued to the truck. It looked really good.


----------



## old464

your guys are not wearing hard hats, safety vest and glasses! and where is the Orange fence! your in big trouble now mister.!! You guys are shut down! 

watch out here comes osha!


----------



## JPLOF

Great Job


----------



## Big Ed

I wouldn't want to back up that truck to dump the coal.

Needs a timber emergency stop, just in case, for our new safe world we must work in today.
Side rails too?


----------



## tjcruiser

Quick! Run! I think I see some OSHA agents coming!


----------



## Cape T/A

I know its an old thread, but your layout is amazing!


----------



## swiggy

thank you very much CAPE:thumbsup:, i am working on the ballast now........sloooooow and laborious.hwell: pleas be sure to check out the pics, i try to add some every week


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Ballast takes forever! I did a couple of four foot O-gauge modules for our modular club, that was time consuming. Doing a whole layout makes me think I'll stick with Lionel Fastrack with the plastic base.


----------



## swiggy

smart gun, very smart my first layout was e-z track, but i even ballasted that..after standing next to several lines in the area, i decided roadbed makes it look like its head high (not too realistic) so i decided no roadbed works great, looks real:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I know it won't look as realistic, but I'll have time to do other scenery.


----------

